# Food Smokers (CQ)



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I am contemplating getting a smoker. I would like to know if the smoker creating TENDER meat is worth it.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yes!!!! Low and slow to smoke meat. Comes out sooo tender


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

YES! I have a Brinkman charcoal smoker. Low and slow cooked meat, YES mmmmmm!
Soak hickory chips in a bucket of water, then toss them in on top of the hot coals. Then kick back and relax. Then toss a few more handfuls of soaked chips on the coals as the day goes by.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Oh yes,get a smoker!!!The meat is sooooo tender and flavorful!!!It's sooooo easy but it takes a whole day or better to cook,depending on size and cut of meat.Rock Cornish hens take 4-6 hours where a pork shoulder or beef brisket takes 10 hours or so.Plus,there's the wood.The big chunks are best and there are several flavors.So far,pecan wood is my favorite with cherry wood a real close second.You add a chunk or two every hour or so,after soaking them in water for at least 30 min. You don't really need the wood but it does add more flavor.You also add more charcoal and water/beer/juice at the same time and your done for another hour or so.I use lump charcoal because it burns slower.So,go get a smoker. and it looks like you'll have a few people to walk you through it.I have a rack of pork back ribs out there now.The only down side is you have to smell it cook all day and that can be torture......


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Okay, makes a good father's day gift for someone who has no hobby, LOL . I love ribs. Pork or beef?

The one I'm looking at is electric.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Ribs, pork, sausage, chicken, fish, any meat you can smoke


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Pork ribs are the best, beef ribs take longer to me


----------

